# Anyone use ThemeForest?



## Mike (Jun 7, 2013)

Howdy,

I'm looking for a few themes and found that ThemeForest is pretty much the best place to look.

I'm wondering if anyone here uses them and if any themes have caught your eye recently?

I'm looking for a few themes, Wordpress or HTML that are hosting related, design related and tutorial related.

Any help would be appreciated .

Thanks.


----------



## netnub (Jun 7, 2013)

It's just overused themes that 99% are ripped and free on the Internet now.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 7, 2013)

I've used them quite a few times. They have some really good stuff, it's just slightly expensive for the better templates. But that's okay because generally it's all covered by the client for me.


----------



## mikho (Jun 7, 2013)

I've bought one or two from there. Been happy with what I've got.


Find something you like and if the price is right, go for it.


----------



## Damian (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes, we've used a few ThemeForest things, and also things from GraphicRiver. All of these Envato sites tell you how many people have purchased the item; I like to sort by popularity ascending and look at the unpopular things first.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jun 7, 2013)

I've definitely used them for more than a few projects and have been generally happy with the experience.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd stay away from the 'Hosting Themes' and adapt some of their 'business' or other themes for what was needed.  Doesn't need a pricing table in the default theme to be good/used for a hosting company site. 

My $0.02


----------



## Abdussamad (Jun 7, 2013)

netnub said:


> It's just overused themes that 99% are ripped and free on the Internet now.


WP themes on themeforest have to be GPL as in open source. It is one of the conditions of the GPL license under which WP itself is released. So can you elaborate on how they are ripped?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 7, 2013)

Abdussamad said:


> WP themes on themeforest have to be GPL as in open source. It is one of the conditions of the GPL license under which WP itself is released. So can you elaborate on how they are ripped?


Unsure about the WP themes, but there has been on several occasions 'hosts' on WHT using ripped themes who were too dumb or lazy to remove the HTTrack header/footer messages from where they ripped the themes themselves.


----------



## nunim (Jun 7, 2013)

Abdussamad said:


> WP themes on themeforest have to be GPL as in open source. It is one of the conditions of the GPL license under which WP itself is released. So can you elaborate on how they are ripped?


Only the PHP is GPL for most themes, it seems images and java-script aren't, but there is a 100% GPL option.

Makes me think of telephone ripping my looking glass.


----------



## netnub (Jun 7, 2013)

I have like 6 themes from them for backend admin and just got one for front-end for a project I've been hired to do.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 7, 2013)

It's ok. Some aren't that bad. However a theme being a theme on a popular site, it'll be used everywhere.


----------



## dAgent (Jun 8, 2013)

Abdussamad said:


> WP themes on themeforest have to be GPL as in open source. It is one of the conditions of the GPL license under which WP itself is released. So can you elaborate on how they are ripped?


code - yes. graphics and css doesn't have and isn't GPL, meaning you're still stealing if you didn't pay the license fee


----------



## bizzard (Jun 8, 2013)

I use themeforest for the HTML templates, since they are somewhat cheap, considering the time we invest to develop one. But, prefer to do the work of converting such templates to wordpress, even if a wordpress theme is available. Most of the themes are filled with lots of features, most of them of no use, making it complex.


----------

